# The Wide World of Ribbon Belts (Need advice)



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, I thought it would be less painful to jump in, rather than dip my toe on the first post, so here we go... :icon_smile:

I recently became nostalgic for my old ribbon belt as a kid (sailboats!), and decided to look into getting a new one (or a few).

I had no idea that this type of item is so much of a craft compared to a equally priced leather belt. There are so many different mom and pop (mainly mom) online sellers and sites with so much variation in ribbon designs that my head spun. I have no ideas about their quality, since I haven't had one in years, and no clue as to how good (or shoddy) the workmanship would be from these craftspeople, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations here.

Now, I see the moms, and I would love to support small businesses, but I also see a few larger businesses offering these too through other vendors. I was hoping for some input from anyone who has experience with them as well:

Leatherman
Belted Cow
Preston Ribbon
Vineyard Vines
Skippers

Specifically, I find the D-ring ribbon cotton web belts most appealing, but I also see military buckles, nylon web, leather, cotton web w/ leather tab, surcingle and needlepoint (which is too pricey and low-res for me).

What's the most popular, and why? I imagine the leather deteriorating under regular adjustment and buckling over time compared to the cotton web I've seen, but I may be off base there. How durable are the ribbons, or more specifically, the _designs_?

Personally, I'm still a sucker for the boats, and maybe some lobsters too. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

You can't go wrong with J Press' selection.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Agreed re: Press. When it comes to selection and price they are tough to beat.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Re: Press ribbon belts - some are actually Leatherman (I wouldn't be surprised if they all are commonly sourced) and Leatherman is $11 cheaper per belt. There is not much overlap between the designs offered by Leatherman and Press right now, though, on their websites, so check them both out.

I have two Leatherman ribbons and have been very happy with them in terms of construction and look.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

CM Wolff said:


> Re: Press ribbon belts - some are actually Leatherman (I wouldn't be surprised if they all are commonly sourced) and Leatherman is $11 cheaper per belt. There is not much overlap between the designs offered by Leatherman and Press right now, though, on their websites, so check them both out.
> 
> I have two Leatherman ribbons and have been very happy with them in terms of construction and look.


This is why I didn't mention JPress by name. I thought all (or most) were Leatherman. (Or Smathers & Branson for the needlepoint)

The thing is, online, the only "motif" ribbons are on the tab belts, which I have some reservations about compared to the basic ribbon/web. Maybe you guys are referring to the brick and mortar selection?

Also, does anyone have experience with 2 or more of the brands I mentioned?

Thanks again.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread may be of interest https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=95978&highlight=barrons-hunter


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks. Some nice pics of the tab ones there. Leatherman has quite a selection of ribbons with Preston Ribbon in a close second, but I see no reviews on Preston.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Go with Leatherman and/or J. Press. I have both and they are excellent.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I've always assumed that D-ring ribbon belts tend gradually to loosen during wear, due to slippage at the buckle, especially with nylon. Am I wrong?


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> Thanks. Some nice pics of the tab ones there. Leatherman has quite a selection of ribbons with Preston Ribbon in a close second, but I see no reviews on Preston.


Did not know they existed. You might be the first to review if you decided to do business with them. I did not see any prices on the web site.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a Vineyard Vines d-ring cotton/ribbon belt that I got as a present some years ago. I wear it regularly and the only sign of wear is where the belt is folded over to keep the d-ring; the plastic thread is starting to pull away. it is a slight annoyance that i'm sure my cobbler can repair.

I have another cotton/ribbon d-ring belt from North Sails that is holding up much better, except it is very worn where the d-ring rides. i wear it sailing and the sun and salt water have taken their toll over the course of many seasons

both tend to slip a little with wear and i have to keep cinching it throughout the day

i don't like ribbon-only belts. i feel like there isn't enough substance to act as a proper belt. but i have no rear and my belts truly hold my pants up.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> I've always assumed that D-ring ribbon belts tend gradually to loosen during wear, due to slippage at the buckle, especially with nylon. Am I wrong?


That's a worry, but I thought if I went with cotton web it would be ok. Does anyone here know for sure if that holds up better (literally)? (They do need to be functional as I'm not quite as svelte as I used to be )



C. Sharp said:


> Did not know they existed. You might be the first to review if you decided to do business with them. I did not see any prices on the web site.


Found them through an online seller. Apparently there's more who carry them, but I haven't found any reviewed comparisons to Leatherman or Belted Cow.

Anyone go the mom (& pop) route? Did they turn out ok?



jht3 said:


> I have a Vineyard Vines d-ring cotton/ribbon belt that I got as a present some years ago. I wear it regularly and the only sign of wear is where the belt is folded over to keep the d-ring; the plastic thread is starting to pull away. it is a slight annoyance that i'm sure my cobbler can repair.
> 
> I have another cotton/ribbon d-ring belt from North Sails that is holding up much better, except it is very worn where the d-ring rides. i wear it sailing and the sun and salt water have taken their toll over the course of many seasons
> 
> ...


Hmm. Now I'm reconsidering things a bit.

EDIT: I suppose I could still get one, and use a military buckle since those can be easily added on and hold very well. Would that look acceptable, though?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I prefer my JPress belts to my Brooks Brothers' ones. I have two BB "Country Club" belts in appealing colors, but they don't have enough material inside to prevent the belts from rolling over on themselves.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, I just looked at those (seersucker/tartan/anchor). They are printed ribbon belts, not ribbon over cotton web.

I also just looked at the North Sails one, and that's a textbook example of what I was after (except other designs).


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Yeah, I just looked at those (seersucker/tartan/anchor). They are printed ribbon belts, not ribbon over cotton web.
> 
> I also just looked at the North Sails one, and that's a textbook example of what I was after (except other designs).


^where are these from?


----------



## jht3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Hmm. Now I'm reconsidering things a bit.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose I could still get one, and use a military buckle since those can be easily added on and hold very well. Would that look acceptable, though?


to be fair, it was Vineyard Vines' first year making web belts. so it's possible they're making them better now. the belt itself is holding up well, just the one line of stitching is pulling out.

as for a military buckle, it has been awhile since i've worn one but if the width's of the belt and buckle match up, i don't see why it wouldn't look fine...different, but fine. i prefer the d-ring style.



> I also just looked at the North Sails one, and that's a textbook example of what I was after


that's the belt i was talking about. i have the one with the red trim going on 10 years now. i got it from my local North loft.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Reds & Tops said:


> ^where are these from?


Although, I just posted it as an example of type. Most other ribbon designs (boats, lobsters etc) look better. (to me, anyhow)



jht3 said:


> to be fair, it was Vineyard Vines' first year making web belts. so it's possible they're making them better now. the belt itself is holding up well, just the one line of stitching is pulling out.
> 
> as for a military buckle, it has been awhile since i've worn one but if the width's of the belt and buckle match up, i don't see why it wouldn't look fine.*..different, but fine*. i prefer the d-ring style.
> 
> that's the belt i was talking about. i have the one with the red trim going on 10 years now. i got it from my local North loft.


Different, eh? Different as in overhearing "Hey mommy, why is that man wearing a buckle with that?" wherever I go? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a number of the Leatherman/J. Press "motif" belts (most are the leather tab/buckle variety), and I also recommend them. As well, I have a Leatherman d-ring belt that is ribbon over cotton web, and it also is a good, inexpensive choice. The J. Press ribbon belts (which are pure ribbon with a d-ring closure) also are very nice belts -- I find that this belt does the best job actually holding up my pants, but I don't wear it that frequently as I favor the leather tab and buckle closure.

In my experience, the nicest belt by far is the Smathers & Branson needlepoint. Based upon the quality of the S&B belt (the leather, the closures, as well as the effort that goes into the needlepoint design), I can understand why they are significantly more expensive than Leatherman/J. Press belts with tab closure. I do not have any experience with Tucker Blair, but they offer (what appear to be) high quality needlepoint belts at a lower price point than S&B.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a couple Leatherman/J Press surcingles and they have held up very well. Among my d-ring collection, every belt has developed some amount of slippage. It's rather annoying.

As for VV. Would someone please let me know when they come out with a quality product at a good price?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Ron_A said:


> I have a number of the Leatherman/J. Press "motif" belts (most are the leather tab/buckle variety), and I also recommend them. As well, I have a Leatherman d-ring belt that is ribbon over cotton web, and it also is a good, inexpensive choice. The J. Press ribbon belts (which are pure ribbon with a d-ring closure) also are very nice belts -- I find that this belt does the best job actually holding up my pants, but I don't wear it that frequently as I favor the leather tab and buckle closure.
> 
> In my experience, the nicest belt by far is the Smathers & Branson needlepoint. Based upon the quality of the S&B belt (the leather, the closures, as well as the effort that goes into the needlepoint design), I can understand why they are significantly more expensive than Leatherman/J. Press belts with tab closure. I do not have any experience with Tucker Blair, but they offer (what appear to be) high quality needlepoint belts at a lower price point than S&B.


It's not just price, or that I suspect the notches on the leather would wear before the fabric, I also favor the ribbons for their "resolution" in design. Short of the Nautical Flag one (which I would love, but can't afford), most of the needlepoint designs look pixelated. Of course, that's due to the nature of the method, but that's a negative aspect for me.



AdamsSutherland said:


> I have a couple Leatherman/J Press surcingles and they have held up very well. Among my d-ring collection, every belt has developed some amount of slippage. It's rather annoying.
> 
> As for VV. Would someone please let me know when they come out with a quality product at a good price?


I think I'll add the brass buckle if I encounter that.


----------



## lrd110 (Oct 22, 2008)

Reds & Tops said:


> ^where are these from?


If you need to ask, you shouldn't wear one.

To the OP, I'd check out J. McLaughlin as well, they tend to have a good selection of webbed/ribbon belts. The belts aren't online, but there's a store on 92nd and Madison.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

lrd110 said:


> If you need to ask, you shouldn't wear one.
> 
> To the OP, I'd check out J. McLaughlin as well, they tend to have a good selection of webbed/ribbon belts. The belts aren't online, but there's a store on 92nd and Madison.


Wow, that's a blast from the past. I feel stupid that I forgot about them. I grew up across from the original store. :icon_smile_big:

I'll definitely try to get over there at some point. Although, today I stopped by JPress, and I looked at the Smathers & Branson and Leatherman belts. All were tab (they just don't carry the D-ring versions) and they only had three non-motif Leatherman, with the others tagged as JPress. (white whales/red lobsters/anchors/skull+crossbones/bulldogs etc)

In my hand, those felt a little thin on the leather, which bolstered my opinion that they might not last as long as a pure ribbon/web with D-rings (or buckle).


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I have a couple Leatherman/Among my d-ring collection, every belt has developed some amount of slippage. It's rather annoying.


No slippage here! Not ribbon but you will be happy with it if you like the others. I prefer mine to any other D ring belt I have.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Braided Kangaroo hide? Not quite what I had in mind. 

Poor roo.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I hear they are delicious. :devil:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

I have needlepoint belts from both S&B and TB and they produce an excellent product


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

I second the S&B quality. FYI--the needlepoint belts that J.Press sells are S&B, but Press adds an additional $30 to the price--$165 vs $195. They are exactly the same designs.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

If ordering, from Leatherman, the ribbon on cotton or nylon, which do you prefer: nylon or cotton? I would think nylon would last longer and hide dirt better. 

I have a striped nylon d-ring belt that has lasted forever, while my cotton d-ring belts fall apart pretty quickly.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

KennethB said:


> If ordering, from Leatherman, the ribbon on cotton or nylon, which do you prefer: nylon or cotton? I would think nylon would last longer and hide dirt better.
> 
> I have a striped nylon d-ring belt that has lasted forever, while my cotton d-ring belts fall apart pretty quickly.


I'm currently eyeing two or so from either leatherman or preston. I agree about nylon's durability, but it's so smooth that I think it would slip the rings a lot more easily than the cotton web. Also, I imagine the thickness of the web would help keep the belt from curling. I've had nylon straps curl over time under regular use. (Canteens, backpacks etc)

Thanks all, for the continued advice and information.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

I've had a simple nylon D-ring belt for about ten years now. I rarely wear it simply because it does tend to come loose and I find myself having to re-cinch it far too often. 

And it has a tendancy to curl as well, though it is a cheapie. Obviously it doesn't bother me quite enough to pitch it, but just enough to wear it infrequently.

***edit: life is short, and to prove to this belt there are no hard feelings I am sporting it tonight. Easy to do when my shorts fit properly.......


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's the motifs that swayed me most, so I pulled the trigger on some from a mom and pop, and some from Preston. There's one design I loved from Leatherman, but I was unsure of the web color as shown. I called to ask about the shade (thinking it was my screen not being true), and they're actually sending me a swatch (their idea!) to make sure I'd be happy with the final product.

I haven't even bought their products yet, and I find myself wanting to recommend them.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*Bit the bullet*

Like I said, I bit the bullet on a few (That leatherman sample is stuck at work), and the mom (& pop) ones arrived first:

They came from chesapeakeribbons.com and I'm pleased with the workmanship here. The d-rings hold quite well under the samson test, and the stitching is pretty even. I could imagine buying these at some hamptons shop . When I get the others I'll do a comparison.

You'll have to forgive the lacoste inspired one (I was weak). In comparison, this summer's lacoste web belts were a bit plain (to me), short of the removable white buckle on a few:

Where I could buy that buckle alone (which happens to be compatible with the above belts), I don't know (but I would like to). :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll try to not read too much into the lack of replies on those. 

The second batch arrived via preppyprincess.com (! :icon_smile_big from Preston Ribbon (aka as Preston Leather and Ebinger Bros. Leather). Here's a look:

(ignore the date stamps, there was a battery issue which reverted the camera back to the manufacture date)

These are great as well. They're almost the same short of retail tags and the D-rings being a little bigger than the previous ones. They sound hollower but are extremely strong and provide a good grip. There was only one issue (would be a big one but for the great customer service at preppyprincess). The lighthouse one had been heat damaged (a hole melted through the ribbon and belt) apparently during the manufacture or packing. But they're getting another out to me asap.

AFAICS, The ribbon choices from Preston and Leatherman seem to be the most varied, and I do want a Leatherman after all I've read. One of the designs that I was interested in there was mixed up with an older version, so they're actually sending me another sample (they offered!). I'm pretty set on getting at least one from them considering how good the customer service is there too.

When I do, I'll do a side by side of all three. 

Now, I've gone the non-leather route, but does anyone have any tab versions (Leatherman/JPress/O'Connels etc) with designs like above which they've _also_ had for a while? I'm still curious to see how well those hold up considering the mix of materials.

Continued thanks for all the info.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

A few simple RL grosgrain ribbon (not web backed) DD ring women's belts at the factory outlets marked to $9.99 should anyone be interested. End of season, limited quantities. The ones I saw were primarily bright green and also a few bright multi-stripes. They're the same as men's, only smaller waist sizes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> I'll try to not read too much into the lack of replies on those.
> 
> The second batch arrived via preppyprincess.com (! :icon_smile_big from Preston Ribbon (aka as Preston Leather and Ebinger Bros. Leather). Here's a look:


Indeed you are amassing a rather impressive collection in rather short order, appearing to enjoy the hunt, as well as the take!  Thanks for sharing your success and ever growing collection with us.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Yeah, I just looked at those (seersucker/tartan/anchor). They are printed ribbon belts, not ribbon over cotton web.
> 
> I also just looked at the North Sails one, and that's a textbook example of what I was after (except other designs).


I got mine at the Annapolis Sail Show. They go with everything!!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

jamgood said:


> A few simple RL grosgrain ribbon (not web backed) DD ring women's belts at the factory outlets marked to $9.99 should anyone be interested. End of season, limited quantities. The ones I saw were primarily bright green and also a few bright multi-stripes. They're the same as men's, only smaller waist sizes.


The men's didn't make it to clearance? Also, are these the same that make it to Marshalls? (Read about them popping up there for as low as $5)


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That replacement arrived (below), and I also closed the deal on a Leatherman, although I don't know how much use I'll get out of it with the waning summer.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The chill is in the air, and most ribbon belts are probably hibernating by now, but before this is relegated to the dusty archives to await next summers young sartorial scholars, I did promise to post my review of the final choice (although first advised) by Leather Man Ltd.

As I said in the beginning, I was most motivated by childhood nostalgia, and that's a little evident by the motif I chose from Leather Man, although I think I was also swayed by the same forces that had me getting that croc earlier... (These images are thumbnails. Click to enlarge)

I know most here have bought and recommended the ribbon leather tab belts from Leather Man, and so I can't judge the quality between those and Preston Ribbon's leather tab ones, but the quality and workmanship is neck and neck with them on these ribbon web belts. While the Preston ones sell for a bit less, the stitching and D-rings used are virtually identical. If there weren't differing tags, I'd say they were from the same manufacturer.

Here's some comparison images of a Preston belt (boats), and the Leather Man, Preston and Chesapeake (the flags) together.

The belts from the two established brands do surpass the homemade ones, although I chose the latter for some motifs I didn't see elsewhere, or which looked better.

Most of the brands I've mentioned above seem to have the standards as well (Stripes, Madras, Argyle, Solids as well as motifs like Whales, Crabs, Lobsters, Skull & Crossbones etc) in web and leather tab, so if intrigued by quality, but not style, just take a look at their sites. There's overwhelming variety.

In all, I'm pleased with the "take" as someone said earlier. I'm glad to have some variety along with my leather. I hope my "journey" helped others as well.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you for the great detailed round up. Were can I purchase the Preston belts - their website has no prices or ordering information.

I have had a Leatherman leather tabbed surcingle belt for about 3 months. My observations: Looks great! The leather is flimsy, and has begun to fray a bit around the edges. It's not edge stiched like another leather tab belt I have.

Runs a bit large. I'm a 34 waist, so took their advice and ordered up to a size 36 belt - I'm on the last hole, so I'd better fatten up.

I think the best deal going in leather tab belts is the Torino, which you can find at zappos (free shipping makes it almost as inexpensive as the Leatherman): https://www.zappos.com/surcingle

The leather tab design seems perfect for Fall - since you're clearly set for Spring/Summer, maybe you need a couple more.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

KennethB said:


> Thank you for the great detailed round up. Were can I purchase the Preston belts - their website has no prices or ordering information.


The online ribbon catalog is there, but apparently retailers order and sell them, not Preston directly. I got mine from preppyprincess.com, but I see others that carry their ribbon products too. If you order from them, make sure you look through Preston's choices first, because there's more there they can also get.



KennethB said:


> I have had a Leatherman leather tabbed surcingle belt for about 3 months. My observations: Looks great! The leather is flimsy, and has begun to fray a bit around the edges. It's not edge stiched like another leather tab belt I have.
> 
> Runs a bit large. I'm a 34 waist, so took their advice and ordered up to a size 36 belt - I'm on the last hole, so I'd better fatten up.


That was what I had feared about the tab belts I had seen at JPress. Looked great, but the leather didn't look so durable.



KennethB said:


> I think the best deal going in leather tab belts is the Torino, which you can find at zappos (free shipping makes it almost as inexpensive as the Leatherman): https://www.zappos.com/surcingle


Not bad at all. Plus with Zappo's new VIP membership drive, you can sign up and get free overnight shipping. However, I was eyeing some surgincles from Land's End with their recent discount/free shipping deals, and I still didn't bite. Eventually I'll get some, and maybe a needlepoint nautical flag from S&B, but I think I'm "belted out" for the moment. However, I have just discovered ranger belts, and while not trad, they do look nice.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

If you can't make the actual sale in Connecticut, Leather Man items are 25% off online *today only* if you visit via their "eliza b." portal at www.elizab.com, and use the code "TENT-SALE" at checkout.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I've found the PRL grosgrain belts to be the best available. The D-rings are large enough to keep the ribbon from slipping. However, they are quite expensive at $75 retail, although worth it to acquire on sale: https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...2877586&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Did you try Chipp II. When Pauls father was alive and the store was on 44th they had a great collection.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Penang Lawyer said:


> Did you try Chipp II. When Pauls father was alive and the store was on 44th they had a great collection.


Thanks, I will give them a try.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I felt my old bones rattle, and now see why. 

Speaking of PRL grosgrain ribbon belts, I have seen them appear at TJ Maxx/Marshall's in the $20-$30 range, but not with any regularity (unlike the shirts).


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a J. Press surcingle that I picked up three years ago. It's quite nice, although I'm beginning to see the first signs of wear to the leather now (although to be fair, it's been my only casual summer belt for much of that time). I got it on some outlandishly good sale: I think shipping was more expensive than the belt itself (which is why I had a friend at Yale pick it up on the way down for a visit!).


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I felt my old bones rattle, and now see why.
> 
> Speaking of PRL grosgrain ribbon belts, I have seen them appear at TJ Maxx/Marshall's in the $20-$30 range, but not with any regularity (unlike the shirts).


I checked today: no such luck.

I did notice that the same PRL belt that is on sale online, is not on sale in their retail stores.


----------

